# How "potent" is mead



## LET (May 24, 2005)

How does it compare in alcohol content with beer or wine?


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

Beer = 4-6% usually
Wine = 12-14% usually
Champagne = 16-20% usually

"Standard" mead recipes usually use wine yeasts and come in at 12-14%. Some people use champagne yeasts to make a stronger mead. It all depends on what yeast you use and how much honey you add.


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

Thanks! I'm a non-drinker but was curious.


----------

